

Why Political Liberty Depends on Software Freedom More than Ever - rwl
http://www.softwarefreedom.org/events/2011/fosdem/moglen-fosdem-keynote-highlights.html

======
rwl
Full transcript here:
[http://www.softwarefreedom.org/events/2011/fosdem/moglen-
fos...](http://www.softwarefreedom.org/events/2011/fosdem/moglen-fosdem-
keynote.html)

